# Καλλιπάτειρα – βοήθεια!



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 20, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Αγαπώ από χρόνια το «Λήθη», και πάντοτε ήθελα να διαβάσω άλλα ποιήματα του Μαβίλη. Επί τέλους βρήκα κάτι, αλλά δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ...

Μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με αυτό το σονέτο; Πρώτα-πρώτα, τί σημαίνει Καλλιπάτειρα;

Αρχόντισσα Ροδίτισσα, πώς μπήκες;
Γυναίκες διώχνει μια συνήθεια αρχαία
εδώθε». – «Έχω ένα ανίψι, τον Ευκλέα,
τρία αδέρφια, γιό, πατέρα Ολυμπιονίκες•

Αρχόντισσα Ροδίτισσα – μια αριστοκράτισσα από τη Ρόδο; Γιατί διώχνονταν γυναίκες στη Ρόδο;
Ολυμπιονίκες – κυριολεχτικά (δηλ. νίκησαν στις Ολυμπιάδες;) Ποιός ήταν ο Ευκλέας;

να με αφήσετε πρέπει, Ελλανοδίκες,
και εγώ να καμαρώσω μέσ' στα ωραία
κορμιά, που για το αγρίλι του Ηρακλέα
παλεύουν, θιαμαστές ψυχές αντρίκειες.

Τί σημαίνει Ελλανοδίκες; Και θιαμαστές;
Γιατί παλεύουν για το αγρίλι (αργίλι;) του Ηρακλέα και όχι για το πνεύμα του;

Με τες άλλες γυναίκες δεν είμαι όμοια•
στον αιώνα το σόι μου θα φαντάζη
με της αντρειάς τα αμάραντα προνόμια.

στον αιώνα – δηλ. στον Παράδεισο;

Με μάλαμα γραμμένος το δοξάζει
σε αστραφτερό κατεβατό μαρμάρου
ύμνος χρυσός του αθάνατου Πινδάρου.

Τί σημαίνει «αστραφτερό κατεβατό μαρμάρου»;

Μήπως υπάρχουν πράγματα εδώ που είναι λίγο δύσκολο κανείς να τα καταλάβει γιατί έχουν να κάνουν με την ιδιωτική ζωή του Μαβίλη;

Οι ερωτήσεις μου είναι μόνο ενός ειδούς οδηγός. Σας παρακαλώ να μου εξηγήσετε ό,τι νομίζετε ότι δεν κατάλαβα.

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## Palavra (Mar 20, 2009)

_Η Καλλιπάτειρα, κόρη του Ολυμπιονίκη Διαγόρα του Ρόδιου, ήταν η πρώτη γυναίκα της αρχαιότητας που μπήκε μέσα σε αθλητικό χώρο και παρακολούθησε τους αρχαίους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες._
Στην αρχαία Ελλάδα απαγορευόταν στις γυναίκες να παρακολουθούν τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες, νομίζω επειδή οι άντρες αγωνίζονταν γυμνοί.

στον αιώνα = στον αιώνα τον άπαντα, μάλλον, δηλαδή _για πάντα_.
Ελλανοδίκες εδώ.
Το σονέτο περιγράφει απλώς αυτό το περιστατικό, όταν η Καλλιπάτειρα δηλαδή μεταμφιέστηκε σε άντρα για να δει το γιο της να αγωνίζεται.


----------



## sarant (Mar 20, 2009)

θιαμαστές = θαυμαστές 
αγρίλι = στεφάνι από αγριελιά, άγρια ελιά.
αστραφτερό κατεβατό μαρμάρου: Ο ύμνος του Πινδάρου προς τιμή των ολυμπιονικών συγγενών της ήταν χαραγμένος σε αστραφτερό μάρμαρο


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2009)

There are three web pages with translations of the poem by Professor Panos Karagiorgos:

*KALLIPATEIRA*

'Rhodian lady, how did you enter?
An ancient custom does not admit women.'
'I have a nephew, Eucles,
a father, a son, three brothers: all champions;

you must allow me, Judges,
to take pride in the fine bodies wrestling
for Hercules' wild-olive branch,
admirable manly souls.

I am not like other women;
my kin will shine down the ages
with the never-fading privileges of bravery.

Written in gold on bright marble
it is glorified by a golden hymn
of the immortal Pindar.'​
Kallipateira was a Greek lady of noble birth, daughter of the famous Olympic Games champion, Diagoras of Rhodes, for whom Pindar wrote his celebrated VIIth Olympian Ode. Pindar's ode was carved in golden letters on a marble slab of the temple of Athena at Lindos, Rhodes.

I've also found the first two stanzas in the _Encyclopedia of Modern Greek Literature_:

“‘Noble lady from Rhodes, why are you at the Games?
Long-standing custom bans women
From here.’ ‘I have a nephew, Euklis,
Three brothers, a son, and father among the Olympians:

You should let me enter, Umpires,
So I may take pride in the fine
Bodies that strive for the wild olive crown of Herakles.’​


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2009)

seimontadtecwyn said:


> Γιατί παλεύουν για το αγρίλι (αργίλι;) του Ηρακλέα και όχι για το πνεύμα του;


Kotinos
Κότινος, έπαθλο των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων
Σύμφωνα με την μυθολογία ο εφευρέτης του αθλητισμού και ο θεμελιωτής των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων ήταν *ο Ιδαίος Ηρακλής, ο οποίος φύτεψε για πρώτη φορά αγριελιά στην Ολυμπία*. Ο Κρητικός Κουρήτης ή Ιδαίος Δάκτυλος Ηρακλής είχε φέρει την αγριελιά από τον Βορρά ή από την πατρίδα του, την Κρήτη. Ο Ιδαίος Ηρακλής είχε τέσσερα αδέρφια, τον Παιωναίο, τον Επιμίδη, τον Ιάσιο και τον Ίδα. Ο μεγαλύτερος αδερφός τους πήγε κάποια μέρα στην Ολυμπία για να τρέξουν. Ήταν ο πρώτος αγώνας δρόμου που έγινε στον κόσμο! Ο Ηρακλής στεφάνωσε τον νικητή με ένα κλαδί από την ελιά που είχε ο ίδιος φυτέψει εκεί. Κι από τότε έμεινε η συνήθεια να στεφανώνουν με κλαδιά – στεφάνια αγριελιάς τους νικητές των Ολυμπιακών αγώνων. Πράγματι, *το μοναδικό βραβείο («άθλον») για τους νικητές των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων ήταν ένα στεφάνι φτιαγμένο από τον «κότινο», δηλαδή την άγρια ελιά*. Ο κότινος καθιερώθηκε, ως έπαθλο, από τον Ίφιτο, ύστερα από χρησμό του Μαντείου των Δελφών, την έκοβε πάντα δε από την «Καλλιστέφανο» ελιά ένα μικρό αγόρι (του οποίου ζούσαν και οι δυο γονείς του). Το παιδί αυτό πήγαινε στην ελιά και έκοβε με χρυσό ψαλίδι τόσα ακριβώς κλαδιά όσα και τα αγωνίσματα των Ολυμπιακών. Έπειτα το πήγαινε στο ναό της θεάς Ήρας, όπου και τα τοποθετούσε πάνω σε χρυσελεφάντινη τράπεζα.


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 21, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ! Θαύμα!

Τί σημαίνει το όνομα «Καλλιπάτειρα»;

Μήπως μπορεί κανείς να μου βρεί στο Διαδίκτυο τον «ύμνο χρυσό του αθάνατου Πινδάρου» δηλαδή για τον πυγμάχο Διαγόρα το Ρόδιο, παρακαλώ; Υπάρχει καλή μετάφραση στα αγγλικά/γαλλικά/γερμανικά/ιταλικά/νέα ελληνικά;


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Mar 21, 2009)

*Ααα.. κάτι άλλο.*

Η λέξη «κατεβατό» μου φαίνεται λιγάκι περίεργη. Τί δουλειά έχει μια «σελίδα βιβλίου» με την ιδέα του «κατεβάζω κάτι»;


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2009)

Τα εύκολα:

Καλλιπάτειρα είναι αυτή που έχει ένδοξο πατέρα.

Το κατεβατό του μαρμάρου είναι, πιστεύω, απλώς η επιφάνεια του μαρμάρου καθώς είναι στημένο κατακόρυφα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2009)

Βιαστικά, πάλι, για τις ωδές του Πινδάρου θα βρεις υλικό, φυσικά, στην Wikipedia.

Πλάκα έχει η απαγγελία του πρώτου ολυμπιόνικου με ερασμική προφορά εδώ.

Όλες τις ωδές τις βρίσκει κανείς στον Περσέα (Perseus project), στα ελληνικά και στα αγγλικά.

Αλίευσα μια μετάφραση μέρους του 8ου ολυμπιόνικου (Olympian ode) που έχει εμφανιστεί σε γραμματόσημο του 1968 και στα μετάλλια των Ολυμπιακών του 2004:

Μᾶτερ ὦ χρυσοστεφάνων ἀέθλων, Οὐλυμπία, δέσποιν' ἀλαθείας, 
ἵνα μάντιες ἄνδρες ἐμπύροις τεκμαιρόμενοι παραπειρῶνται Διὸς ἀργικεραύνου,
εἴ τιν' ἔχει λόγον ἀνθρώπων πέριμαιομένων μεγάλαν ἀρετὰν θυμῷ λαβεῖν,
τῶν δὲ μόχθων ἀμπνοάν.
ἄνεται δὲ πρὸς χάριν εὐσεβίας ἀνδρῶν λιταῖς·
ἀλλ' ὦ Πίσας εὔδενδρον ἐπ' Ἀλφεῷ ἄλσος,
τόνδε κῶμον καὶ στεφαναφορίαν δέξαι.

O mother of gold-crowned contests, Olympia, queen of truth;
where men that are diviners observing burnt-offerings make trial of Zeus the wielder of white lightnings,
whether he hath any word concerning men who seek in their hearts to attain unto great prowess
and a breathing-space from toil; 
for it is given in answer to the reverent prayers of men--
do thou, O tree-clad precinct of Pisa by Alpheos,
receive this triumph and the carrying of the crown.​






Δεν γνωρίζω αν ο Μαβίλης αναφέρεται σε συγκεκριμένη ωδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2010)

Συμπτωματικά βρέθηκα εδώ... αλλά πείτε μου: Δεν μοιάζει να υπάρχει εδώ ένα απίστευτο τάιπο και να λείπει από το κείμενο του μεταλλίου το τελικό Α από την Ολυμπία;


----------

